# Prized for a Different Reason



## new2bottles

I’ve contributed before to this category.  It was a very rare, very mint, very Art Deco, green Big Chief.

I haven’t decided it’s not my favorite.  Does anyone with a collection of nearly 1000 have a single favorite?  Unlikely.  So I have favorites, not just one.

Anyway, this contribution, this favorite, centers on what got me started collecting two years ago.  (That’s right, just two!)  I was fascinated by the creativity that I saw, many being so creative that I see them as farcical.

Later on, I saw and became fascinated by some innovation pertaining to crown top sodas.  Most people know about the patented pry off feature (example on the right), but another is the slanted mouth!

And it just so happens that my (one and only) example is also one of the all time greats when it comes to Art Deco sodas (on the left and subject of additional photo).

Both of these innovations was a flop, the slant top receiving basically no interest.  As a flop, not many were made, making them rare.  But, better yet, they represent attempts at innovation and creativity, which is what drew me to old sodas in the first place.


----------



## UncleBruce

I have a couple of beers with the *PRIOF* crown top (bottle in first photo on right).  Supposedly one was able to open it with other items other than a bottle opener.  Not to many around, but was actually put into production.


----------



## yacorie

Those are great I’ve never seen a tapered lip like that


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah I've never seen one of those slanted tops before either, those are really interesting!  Was it purely to make drinking a little bit easier?  I can see why those didn't catch on in that case.


----------



## new2bottles

UncleBruce said:


> I have a couple of beers with the *PRIOF* crown top (bottle in first photo on right).  Supposedly one was able to open it with other items other than a bottle opener.  Not to many around, but was actually put into production.


I think I’ve got even more now than when I took this photo.  But have at least eight.  They are very uncommon though.

I don’t expect to find another slant mouth though.  I have a feeling they are all but unknown.


----------



## Mjbottle

The like-me bottle is amazing ive been wanting one of those for a while! Nice bottles!


----------



## new2bottles

UncleBruce said:


> I have a couple of beers with the *PRIOF* crown top (bottle in first photo on right).  Supposedly one was able to open it with other items other than a bottle opener.  Not to many around, but was actually put into production.


I realized I have another, which happens to be one of my favorite bottles.  Sorry I don’t have a better photo.


----------



## new2bottles

Mjbottle said:


> The like-me bottle is amazing ive been wanting one of those for a while! Nice bottles!


I got the big one a while back.


----------



## new2bottles

So just wanting to update this post from long ago.  I’ve gotten just two more of the weird pry-off crown tops in the last two years.  All in all, I think I’ve just got eleven.  Very HTF.  Plus here’s a better pic of one of my all time favorites, the blackberry cola.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mjbottle

Beautiful bottles! What is the one with the hearts all over it?


----------



## Mjbottle

Heres another priof top on a big boy


----------



## willong

Your bottles are from a different era than those of my own interest; but I can definitely see why you like them!

Thank you for an informative posting!


----------

